# Me-262 with Rilly Big Gun



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

This is Hobby Boss' 1/48 Me-262A-1a/U4. 
For those of you not into such things, the U4 was an experimental model with a big freakin' 50mm anti-tank cannon stuck in its nose. I think two were built, and some combat flights were made with JV44, though I can't recall if any success was met. It was assumed one hit from this telephone pole would bring any bomber down. Test pilots noted that the smoke cloud from the shot was so dense that one shot was all they'd get, 'cause they couldn't see the target after the shot.





































I couldn't resist putting it in "what if" markings for JG7, with a big nasty smile on its face (borrowed from a Bf-110 decal sheet). I'm pretty happy with my mottling paint job on this one, something I always have trouble with. Unit markings are from various Aeromaster sheets.

Seatbelts are etched brass from Lion Roar. The kit doesn't have any belts.

The only thing I'll fault the kit for (aside from the fuselage radio door that doesn't sit flush), is the cannon. The breech and barrel are one piece, and that means you have to be careful handling the model while building and painting after you glue the fuselage halves together, or you'll probably break the barrel off. I did. Twice.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Wow, never heard of this variant before. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

That looks great, John. :thumbsup:

Sometimes you have to wonder what the Germans were thinking.............


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

They were mainly thinking of stopping bombers from blowing up their cities, at that point.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Beautiful build. Great paint job. Suggest pinning the barrel next time. There's enough frustration in life.
Bruce


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Looks nice. I have the Dragon kit of the same plane. Oddly the cannon assembly from the real bird is on display here at Florida at the Air to Ground Weapons Testing Museum. Last time I was there , while on display with a Stuka gun pod, they had a little sign asking if anyone knew what the 50mm was.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Phenomenal workmanship as always, JP!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Thanks, guys.

I would suggest to anyone building this or the Dragon kit, cut the barrel off, then install it as the very last thing, after the rest of the model is finished.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Very nice Me 262!

The Me 262 A-1a/U4 was flown two times in April 1945 on missions with JV 44 and each time the weapon jammed. There were also some test flights done with the same aircraft firing at ground targets but it had the same trouble as before and they never did solve the jamming issues.

Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I figure it would have made one hell of a tankbuster. I may do one (I still have the Trimaster original and a Dragon issue) in desert colors with a buttload of tank kill markings.

btw, the Hobby Boss kit does remind me a lot of the Trimaster and Dragon kits in terms of parts breakdown. While it is new molds, either they followed the trail blazed by Trimaster as a guide, or there aren't that many ways to do it. One major difference is the way the cockpit mounts in the fuselage. Hobby Boss uses giant unsightly lugs (bosses? ) that are way too obvious when seen thru the wheel bays. Otherwise, the kit is _very _good, the only minus being the lack of separate flaps and slats.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Too bad about the way they used those lugs to secure the cockpit to the fuselage sides, I have two 1/32 scale Hobby Boss Me 262 kits and they use the same method but its not that big of a deal anyway, I am more concerned about the overall shape of the aircraft and I think Hobby Boss did a good job on this one.
I noticed Hobby Boss already has the recon version of the Me 262 on the market....maybe the Ta 152C will soon follow?

Agentsmith


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Tamiya 262 is still best 262, especially since Copy Boss didn't do anything novel with the flaps and slats. The new kit has some somewhat overdone surface detailing, typical of newer Chinese kits. I dont dislike the Trimaster/Dragon/Revell Germany kit but its not the best fitting model and much test fitting, filling and sanding is needed.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

I have seen an actual 262 in Munich and the plane actually has kind of an "elegant" feel to it in real life. It is more like a Spitfire than say a P-47. As such, you gotta wonder what a gun like this would do to the airframe once it was fired. Great "what if" tankbuster idea John P.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

another nice one!


----------



## RICHjm (Jun 14, 2010)

Anyone know the differences between the Hobby Boss and Trumpeter 1/32 ME 262's? Which is better for details,etc. ?

Rich_.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Great build and great "what-if?" markings!

I never get tired of the 262 nor the Stuka in whatever configuration or markings. Great airplanes!


----------

